# Silvadene for burns



## Doodle59 (Oct 15, 2014)

I noticed no one has mentioned Silvadene (Silver Sulfadiazine) ointment. When SHTF cooking, cleaning and lights will depend more on open fires and/or very hot appliances. If you have ever suffered a bad burn, especially one that required debridement, you probably used Silvadene ointment on the burn. It helps with the pain and keeps area from getting infected. It is by prescription but I would think your family Dr. would give you a script for it. I try and keep it around for when we need it. But you can bet it is something I have stocked in my prepper pile.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

You can also get this from a veterinarian. 

I actually had a horse go totally blind from a misdiagnosed fungal infefection in his eyes. I ended up taking him to Ohio state, where they recomended treating his eyes with silver sulfadiazine. It says right on the lable not to put in the eyes... However I trusted their judgment, and slathered it on. Within a week the fungal infection cleared up. He can see again with only minor cloudiness in his eyes. Great stuff!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Is anyone aware of a supplier for this ? Where it could be obtained without a prescription?


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know how to get it but I can tell you that it saved me some serious scarring on a massive steam burn on my right wrist and forearm that still to this day is my 10 on a pain scale. I highly recommend it. My skin curled like hershey chocolate curls you see on cake and ate down into part of the muscle and the silvadene was amazing at keeping the pain under control as well as preventing scarring.


----------



## Doodle59 (Oct 15, 2014)

redhorse said:


> You can also get this from a veterinarian.
> 
> I actually had a horse go totally blind from a misdiagnosed fungal infefection in his eyes. I ended up taking him to Ohio state, where they recomended treating his eyes with silver sulfadiazine. It says right on the lable not to put in the eyes... However I trusted their judgment, and slathered it on. Within a week the fungal infection cleared up. He can see again with only minor cloudiness in his eyes. Great stuff!


That's amazing. I did find it in a Vet Rx site but you had to have a prescription for it or a license. My family doctor writes me an Rx from time to time when I'm out.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I had to use it once on a steam burn...after 12 hours of pain, it felt amazing when applied!

Perhaps my family doc will prescribe. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've had two serious burns in the last several years, one on my hand and one on my arm. The one on the hand was treated with Silver Sulfadiazine and the one on the arm wasn't(used it all on the hand).

My hand has no scarring and I had no infection, the one on my arm was treated with raw honey and although I still have a hefty scar, I had no infection with it either.

I vote yea for the Silver Sulfadiazine and if none is available, I'll will go with the raw honey.

The burn on the arm was more severe, the pic was taken almost a month after it happened, the hand pic was taken only a few days after.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a tube that I've used - or formerly used - for elderly/ill ferrets that have developed urine burn when they can't stand up to urinate. I have never seen animals react so negatively to something! My vet said that it can hurt like hell on sensitive skin so YMMV.


----------

